# A closer look at: Psalmopoeus irminia (Venezuelan Suntiger)



## Storm76 (Feb 2, 2016)

*A closer look at...Psalmopoeus irminia – (Venezuelan Suntiger)*

*Background*
This species was first described in 1994, by F. Saager and hails from Venezuela. To be more exact: Reportedly especially the areas around San Ignacio, St.Elena, Roraima-Tepui, Gran Sabana, Estado Guyana. They were first spotted in March 1991 – so it took 3 years for them to make it into the described species list. I will include links to the relevant references at the end of the post. For more detailed information, look there.

_P. irminia_ are one of the most beautiful tarantulas out there (alright – I'm biased since they're my favorite actually!) with their orange chevrons on the legs and the tiger stripes on the abdomen it brought them the nickname „Nike spider“. The prominent color is black, aside from those striking markings and a somewhat greenish carapace. The look of their legs is often compared to „pipe-cleaners“ as the satae on them are very feathery. In addition, this is a New World species, but lacks any urticating bristles which can usually be found on NW tarantulas. None of the described species in the genus has any, instead they're very agile and carry a stronger venom (later more about this). The species is sexually dimorphic and males, aside being a good idea smaller than the females, look very drab grey instead of black once mature. The maximum size for these is reportedly 5-6“ for an adult female, personally I haven't seen one over 5.5“ thus far. Both of my girls are around 5.25-5.5“. Males max out at around 4-4.5".

The climate in the regions mentioned above is humid and considered tropical rainforest (Climate diagram example for St. Elena CLICKY) except for the dry-season during the summer months. Interestingly, smaller specimens seem to seek the warmer spots, while older rather use the cooler shades. Despite the fact that this is an arboreal species, it should be mentioned that they tend to live _semi_-arboreal in captivity. In their habitat, they can usually be found on the bark of trees, in holes of the same, or even lower to the ground around the roots.

Sacs from this species carry between 50-200 eggs and the genus is able to double-clutch (dropping another sac after pairing) and prior to molting, although this isn't guaranteed to happen.


*How to keep*
Especially as slings, these tend to burrow quite some and display already the semi-arboreal lifestyle that is typical for them. Enclosures for _Psalmopoeus spp._ are very easy to set up:

Corkbark-tube or -slab leaned against one side of the enclosure, a few plastic plant pieces or natural plants (I prefer the first since it's less maintenance) and around ~3“ of substrate. Eco-Earth works best for them due to their predisposition to build an underground chamber below their hide, but you can use cocofiber, too. Personally, I keep the substrate slightly moist, letting it dry out during the summer as it does in their natural habitat. Don't create a swamp, though! A waterdish and good ventilation round out the decorations necessary. Adults do well in 2.5 – 5 gal tanks with good ventilation at 20-28°C – KritterKeepers should NOT be used for these! Letting the sub dry out some during summer, helps keeping it close to what they're used to in nature.

If you decide to get this species, no matter as spiderling to raise yourself, or a juvie / adult already – do not expect to see them a lot! Especially during the day, these usually stay hidden and are mainly out between 9pm and 3am judging from my couple females. Oh and did I mention they tend to web up any spots that you could peek in on them from?  Typical behavior for them.

In terms of feeding they eat pretty much anything from roaches, crickets, mealworms, superworms or even locusts. I never had to feed prekilled at any point while raising them.

_Since this question comes up very often from people trying their hands on them the first time:_ A sealed hide usually means the T is in premolt and doesn't want to be disturbed! Don't tear the webbing apart and drop feeders in there – chances are you'll either face an immensely annoyed spider that will tell you immediately to back off, or worst case the feeder hurts/kills your tarantula! Leave them be if they seal themself in – keep waterdish filled and otherwise be patient. _Psalmopoeus irminia_ are out when hungry during the night often...


*Temperament / Toxicity*
Alright, here's probably the part that is viewed very differently from people. This is my opinion based on raising my own girls, seing those from friends and the information from befriended breeders – so if you don't agree, that's fine. Here we go...

Out of the whole genus, this particular species is probably the most defensive (due to pretty low threshold for disturbances), in additition to being teleporters with their extreme speed and agility, this doesn't really qualify them as a good choice for 1st tarantula. If disturbed, for the most part they will immediately vanish into their hide, but a fair amount are more confrontational than the rest. One of my females will retaliate any disturbance immediately with a threat-posture, fangs bared and, if -really- annoyed: Venom dripping. She would charge to the top of the enclosure at times to let me know it's time to back off. Interestingly, this is the one I raised from a sling. The other one, that was my 1st tarantula (yes – it can be done, but not everyone is prepared for what they have in store for potential keepers) is very laid back actually. I think one particular statement should defininately be mentioned here: _Psalmopoeus spp._ Are very unpredictable and they often give you more grief than, say a _Poecilotheria spp_ because of that. One may ask „Why?“ now and the explanation to that isn't easy. Don't get me wrong: I truely love the whole genus – no questions asked! I've kept pulcher, langenbucheri and still have a couple irminia and one cambridgei – so I've made my experiences! But the fact is that these have the trick to lull their keepers into a sense of false security and then suddenly exploding! These can jump pretty accurately, too!

Since their venom is more on the strong side (very painful since the three Vanillotoxins within the venom target the same neuronal receptor that capsaicin does (the alkaloid from hot chili peppers , also known as TRPV1 which causes the burning sensation)) and can cause systemic reactions like vomitting, sweating, lightheadedness and muscle-spasms for a couple days. However, most bite victims state that aside the pain of the extremity the bite happened on, all symptoms were gone by the next day.

From my own experience I will say that bites are very unlikely to happen – responsible care of the animal provided! Have a catchcup ready at all times in case of an escape – they're lightning-fast if they want to. Other than that, do not prod them with anything unless absolutely necessary (rehousing i.e.) as they will usually go into defense-mode or teleport away. Rehousing should be done in an area in which the spider can't escape from you into spots where it'll be problematic to retrieve them – it has proven useful to have a couple towels on the ground for the animal to hide underneath in case they take a run. A catchcup with a small hole fitting for a soft straw has proven the best helper for me towards that end.


*Bottom line*
Extremely beautiful and fast, pretty defensive and very reclusive generally equals not a good starting choice into the hobby in my opinion. For all others: _Psalmopoeus irminia_ is the best looking of the genus and they're easy to raise and keep (some experience with arboreal tarantula care and common sense provided) and many suggest them as the 2nd step towards a _Poecilotheria spp._, myself included. There's a reason why those of us keeping them call it a real treat if they show up – because we're all deprived of their appearance as they prefer to come out when they aren't being watched. Aside that – awesome genus, awesome species and one of my personal recommendations for any collection!


*Sidenote:*
In terms of keeping, the above can be applied to every other Psalmopeus spp., too. The setup of their enclosures is exactly the same and their behavior varies only to some degree, with _P. Langenbucheri_ being the dwarf of the genus with max. 4“.


There, I did it. This species is very common and cheap to come by, yet many ask about them despite the fact that there's already tons of info on the net about them – including on here. Perhaps this (admittedly biased) view helps some people decide nevertheless.


Now you want picture, right? Here's some of my girls..."Firali" (the mean one) and "Phaedra" (the lady-like one)...

AF "Phaedra"
















Enclosure her "majesty" resides in (40cmX30cmX30cm - HxWxD):






The meanie "Firali" as sling






...and adult with the complimentary attitude...*sigh*  Her way of greeting me upon opening the enclosure.






Here's a short vid from the last time I recorded "Phaedra" after her molt August 2014








*Relevant references:*

*Psalmopoeus irminia Saager, 1994*
Last updated: 2014-11-19

*Distribution: *Venezuela

*Taxonomic references*
_Psalmopoeus irminia_*Saager, 1994*: 59, f. 2-5, 6A, 7-11 (Dmf).
_Psalmopoeus irminia_*Peters, 2000b*: 90, f. 258-259 (mf).
_Psalmopoeus irminia_*Peters, 2003*: 275, f. 1101, 1103-1104 (mf).
_Psalmopoeus irminia_*Schmidt, 2003l*: 204, f. 600-602 (mf).
_Psalmopoeus irminia_*Schmidt, Bullmer & Thierer-Lutz, 2006*: 8, f. 11, 13 (mf).
_Psalmopoeus irminia_*Mendoza, 2014b*: 734, f. 17 (m).

*References*

Mendoza M., J. I. (2014b). _Psalmopoeus victori_, the first arboreal theraphosid spider described for Mexico (Araneae: Theraphosidae: Aviculariinae). _Revista Mexicana de Biodiversidad_*85*: 728-735. doi:10.7550/rmb.44597  -- Show included taxa

Peters, H.-J. (2000b). _Tarantulas of the world: Kleiner Atlas der Vogelspinnen - Band 2_. Published by the author, 162 pp.  -- Show included taxa

Peters, H.-J. (2003). _Tarantulas of the World: Amerika's Vogelspinnen_. Published by the author, Wegberg, Germany, 328 pp.   -- Show included taxa

Saager, F. (1994). _Psalmopoeus irminia_ sp. n., Beschreibung einer neuen Aviculariinae (Theraphosidae, Aviculariinae, genus _Psalmopoeus_) inclusive einem Vergleich mit _Psalmopoeus cambridgei_. _Arthropoda_*2*: 59-71.  -- Show included taxa

Schmidt, G. (2003l). _Die Vogelspinnen: Eine weltweite Übersicht_. Neue Brehm-Bücherei, Hohenwarsleben, 383 pp.  -- Show included taxa

Schmidt, G., Bullmer, M. & Thierer-Lutz, M. (2006). Eine neue _Psalmopoeus_-Art aus Venezuela, _Psalmopoeus langenbucheri_ sp. n. (Araneae: Theraphosidae: Aviculariinae). _Tarantulas of the World_*121/122*: 3-17.  -- Show included taxa

Reactions: Like 25 | Agree 1 | Informative 9 | Helpful 3 | Award 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 3, 2016)

Tought that only _Psalmopoeus cambridgei Vanillotoxins _were able to trigger that TRPV1 "Chili" nasty effect. Good work as usual btw man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Feb 3, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Tought that only _Psalmopoeus cambridgei Vanillotoxins _were able to trigger that TRPV1. Good work as usual btw man.


The venom is pretty similiar, not exactly the same, but the pain inducing Vanillotoxins are present in irminia as well. Also, thank you.

There's more than one species with this particular effect of its venom. Here's another interesting piece of info towards that end (this is about Haplopelma spp.):


Cell. 2010 May 28;141(5):834-45.

A bivalent tarantula toxin activates the capsaicin receptor, TRPV1, by targeting the outer pore domain.

Bohlen CJ, Priel A, Zhou S, King D, Siemens J, Julius D.

Department of Physiology, University of California, San Francisco, San Francisco, CA 94143-2140, USA.

Toxins have evolved to target regions of membrane ion channels that underlie ligand binding, gating, or ion permeation, and have thus served as invaluable tools for probing channel structure and function. Here, we describe a peptide toxin from the Earth Tiger tarantula that selectively and irreversibly activates  the capsaicin- and heat-sensitive channel, TRPV1. This high-avidity interaction derives from a unique tandem repeat structure of the toxin that endows it with an antibody-like bivalency. The "double-knot" toxin traps TRPV1 in the open state by
interacting with residues in the presumptive pore-forming region of the channel,  highlighting the importance of conformational changes in the outer pore region of TRP channels during activation."


Sidenote: For those of you who want to get a look at tarantula-venom-composition, go here => CLICKY  (to get to the tarantulas on the right select "Aranae" => "Mygalomorphae" => "Theraphosidae" and you can select genus and species if present)

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## sdsnybny (Feb 3, 2016)

Awesome Job!! I just love it when my girl shows up to let me gaze upon her beauty.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lalberts9310 (Feb 3, 2016)

Yet again, awesome info Jan. Personally these are a must-have. 

Another thing regarding double clutching. I could be wrong so correct me if I am. But isn't it dropping two sacs from one pairing before molting? As far as my knowledge goes if they molt after being paired they must be paired up again with a male before they'll be able to drop a sac?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rikki446 (Feb 3, 2016)

We're did you get the closer look idea from  ????


----------



## AntikInsomniak (Feb 3, 2016)

This was seriously an enjoyable read.


----------



## Oroborus (Feb 3, 2016)

Very nicely written.  I am very fond of my adult female, very laid back relative to other arboreals I have.  I was actually contemplating disturbing her hide, something I almost never do, as I had not seen her in a couple months. Then, just like magic a beautiful, perfect molt was left at the front of her enclosure for me to remove. Still haven't seen her but I know she's fine, and that's all that matters.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Storm76 (Feb 4, 2016)

rikki446 said:


> We're did you get the closer look idea from  ????


I dunno really, I simply figured it a good thread-title and have used it for some other species, too.

Besides, there's tons of information all over the net, this forum, the BTS forums and lots of other places, too. Psalmopoeus is a pretty popular genus and spiderlings are pretty cheap, easy to raise and great to keep if one can wrap their head around the idea of a tank whose inhabitant isn't visible all too often .

Biggest species of the genus: cambridgei (often up to ~7" DLS)
Smallest: langenbucheri (~3.5-4" max)
The majority are around 5" adult.


----------



## rikki446 (Feb 4, 2016)

Snap in lol


----------



## eminart (Feb 4, 2016)

Very nice! I have a sling that's around 1" or maybe a little larger. I've noticed it actually spends a good deal of time hanging out on the bark above its burrow. I'm hoping that behavior continues into adulthood.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Starantula (Feb 4, 2016)

Superb article, enjoyed reading it



Aurora also approves.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Feb 4, 2016)

eminart said:


> Very nice! I have a sling that's around 1" or maybe a little larger. I've noticed it actually spends a good deal of time hanging out on the bark above its burrow. I'm hoping that behavior continues into adulthood.


I wouldn't count on it, but who knows?


----------



## Ghost Dragon (Feb 5, 2016)

Great article, Storm.  I'm on my second irminia, she's about an inch and a half now.  She spends most of her time in her chamber beneath the cork bark.  It's neat to watch her sometimes pull prey _through_ the chamber wall.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Feb 5, 2016)

Much appreciated Storm. Nice touch adding in the toxin info re the receptor TRPV family. I'm sure lay people will appreciate that.

Much appreciated the locality info as well!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Feb 7, 2016)

Great write up! Thanks for all of the information!

I have an adult male(pretty sure it's a male..). He's definitely been more the type to retreat then hold his ground but I never really disturb him.

I have a question though, I have him in a Kritter Keeper right now. Should I rehouse him? If so, you mention not to prod them to rehouse them. What method do you use?

Thanks again for writing this up! Great info!


----------



## Storm76 (Feb 8, 2016)

leaveittoweaver said:


> Great write up! Thanks for all of the information!
> 
> I have an adult male(pretty sure it's a male..). He's definitely been more the type to retreat then hold his ground but I never really disturb him.
> 
> ...


I personally don't like them being housed in those KKs. Yes, they're semi-arboreal, but a KritterKeeper is not an enclosure for anything arboreal at all! For a lot of terrestrials its a cheap way of housing them, for graceful, fast and somewhat feisty genera like Psalmopoeus I'd always house them in either acrylic or glass arboreal enclosure with the measurements stated in my OP. Obviously, for P. cambridgei the final enclosure needs to be a bit bigger.

As for transfer: I didn't say don't prod them, I said don't overdo it - huge difference!  I always used a plastic cup with a hole on top for a soft straw to use through there. It's a pretty simple, cheap and secure way for both parties.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Feb 10, 2016)

Storm76 said:


> I personally don't like them being housed in those KKs. Yes, they're semi-arboreal, but a KritterKeeper is not an enclosure for anything arboreal at all! For a lot of terrestrials its a cheap way of housing them, for graceful, fast and somewhat feisty genera like Psalmopoeus I'd always house them in either acrylic or glass arboreal enclosure with the measurements stated in my OP. Obviously, for P. cambridgei the final enclosure needs to be a bit bigger.
> 
> As for transfer: I didn't say don't prod them, I said don't overdo it - huge difference!  I always used a plastic cup with a hole on top for a soft straw to use through there. It's a pretty simple, cheap and secure way for both parties.


Thank you for the information! Very helpful. Looks like I'll be rehousing mine then  Thanks!


----------



## LuiziBee (Feb 11, 2016)

Very nice! On instagram one day, I had about three people in a row, after a little feeding video I made with my irminia, tell me I'm keeping them wrong. Told me they shouldn't be living under ground because they are arboreal. I about lost it. Apparently a lot of people don't realize about their burrowing / web curtain tendencies. Glad to see someone doing a nice write up on them. Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nex (Feb 13, 2016)

Great write-up. My mature male got way more defensive after maturing a few weeks ago. I knew their venom was a bit more painful than that of other NW T's, although now I have even more respect for him haha.

Actually about kritter keepers, it's possible to do this if you don't have anything else at the time.

Btw, I'm new to this forum and I cant find a specific category in the forum that's meant for posting articles like these (Species info/Care sheets). I think there should be.


----------



## dementedlullaby (Feb 13, 2016)

Hey Storm just wanted to say thanks. P. irminia are no doubt my favorite T. My little babies just got the lightning bolt front legs. Sigh, they grow up so fast XD. Loving raising them from a sling, sadly my last turned out to be an adult male who got eaten. But four babies so fingers crossed for one girl!


Again, thanks. Great thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Feb 14, 2016)

Nex said:


> Great write-up. My mature male got way more defensive after maturing a few weeks ago. I knew their venom was a bit more painful than that of other NW T's, although now I have even more respect for him haha.
> 
> Actually about kritter keepers, it's possible to do this if you don't have anything else at the time.
> 
> Btw, I'm new to this forum and I cant find a specific category in the forum that's meant for posting articles like these (Species info/Care sheets). I think there should be.


I think the reason there's no sub-section for care-sheets, is that there's so much information on this board, one would find tons of it just using the search function. 

As for your picture: I'm aware you "can" do it, if nothing else is at hand, but I still wouldn't recommend it for maintenance reasons. Besides - my comment was angled towards final housing and for an adult I'd always opt for a fitting enclosure doing the T justice .



dementedlullaby said:


> Hey Storm just wanted to say thanks. P. irminia are no doubt my favorite T. My little babies just got the lightning bolt front legs. Sigh, they grow up so fast XD. Loving raising them from a sling, sadly my last turned out to be an adult male who got eaten. But four babies so fingers crossed for one girl!
> 
> Again, thanks. Great thread.


Thank you and you're right - they grow up so fast!  Lovely, lovely species / genus!


----------



## Nex (Feb 14, 2016)

Storm76 said:


> I think the reason there's no sub-section for care-sheets, is that there's so much information on this board, one would find tons of it just using the search function.
> 
> As for your picture: I'm aware you "can" do it, if nothing else is at hand, but I still wouldn't recommend it for maintenance reasons. Besides - my comment was angled towards final housing and for an adult I'd always opt for a fitting enclosure doing the T justice .


Yes of course =) I have no doubt there's tons of info, I meant more that maybe it could have its own index so it's cleaner. ^^

Oh, and I just put it in that until I get two more 20x20x40 in a few days. Poor thing really needed an upgrade after the last molt. I completely agree about doing it justice, that's why I don't like when people have more animals then they can give nice enclosures too. I plan on owning only 5-7 adult species at the same time and that's it. If I do want more I'll make sure I have room and housing. 

Again, great info!


----------



## Storm76 (Feb 14, 2016)

dementedlullaby said:


> Hey Storm just wanted to say thanks. P. irminia are no doubt my favorite T. My little babies just got the lightning bolt front legs. Sigh, they grow up so fast XD. Loving raising them from a sling, sadly my last turned out to be an adult male who got eaten. But four babies so fingers crossed for one girl!
> 
> 
> Again, thanks. Great thread.


Thank you and good luck on getting a nice female. Not to mention enjoy the hours of waiting in front of the enclosure in hopes she'll show up once adult 



Nex said:


> Yes of course =) I have no doubt there's tons of info, I meant more that maybe it could have its own index so it's cleaner. ^^
> 
> Oh, and I just put it in that until I get two more 20x20x40 in a few days. Poor thing really needed an upgrade after the last molt. I completely agree about doing it justice, that's why I don't like when people have more animals then they can give nice enclosures too. I plan on owning only 5-7 adult species at the same time and that's it. If I do want more I'll make sure I have room and housing.
> 
> Again, great info!


I have a few of my specimens in KKs, but those are only terrestrials (Brachypelma spp. for example), or temporary for raising them (GBB female gets final enclosure after next molt for example). Everything else has appropriate enclosures for adutls. By the way @lalberts9310 - looks like my fasciata girl doesn't understand the meaning of "hide" or "hiding" - she's glued to the side of the enclosure for some reason and only moves around during night. Pretty calm lately, too. YAY - another oddball!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gypsy cola (Feb 17, 2016)

thanks to your thread I just picked up a sling yesterday at my lps....you owe me 10$

Reactions: Like 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Storm76 (Feb 17, 2016)

gypsy cola said:


> thanks to your thread I just picked up a sling yesterday at my lps....you owe me 10$


How about no?  Congrats, enjoy the little bugger. They grow up very fast

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Feb 18, 2016)

> ="gypsy cola, post: 2439191, member: 82637"]thanks to your thread I just picked up a sling yesterday at my lps....you owe me 10$


I have to slings as well, crazy fast!
You'll enjoy them,voracious eaters . One of mine threw a threat pose at me this morning for filling its water dish. 5 cm legspan...already feisty!


----------



## Storm76 (Feb 25, 2016)

Andrea82 said:


> I have to slings as well, crazy fast!
> You'll enjoy them,voracious eaters . One of mine threw a threat pose at me this morning for filling its water dish. 5 cm legspan...already feisty!


"Already" - my 2nd girl, "Firali", gave me threat-postures with fangs bared from 1.5" onward haha! The personality is very much there


----------



## Andrea82 (Feb 25, 2016)

Storm76 said:


> "Already" - my 2nd girl, "Firali", gave me threat-postures with fangs bared from 1.5" onward haha! The personality is very much there


1.5" is roughly the same as 5cm


----------



## Nex (Feb 25, 2016)

Andrea82 said:


> 1.5" is roughly the same as 5cm


38mm


----------



## BobGrill (Feb 25, 2016)

Lots of great info in here man. Thanks for uploading this!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Debbie Mcclure (Jan 26, 2018)

Starantula said:


> Superb article, enjoyed reading it
> 
> View attachment 205144
> 
> Aurora also approves.


Is yours a male??


----------



## Nightshady (Jan 26, 2018)

This is a fabulous post. Read it a month ago before I got my P. irminia.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FrDoc (Jan 26, 2018)

Kudos on the absolutely extraordinary effort on this post.  This is the kind of reference resource that runs the gamut of experience levels; informational for beginners on up, and a well done "how to" guide for the more experienced desiring to broaden their T horizons.  I particularly appreciate the experienced based model of the post.  We need A LOT more stuff like this!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ThisMeansWAR (Jan 26, 2018)

Storm76 said:


> *A closer look at...Psalmopoeus irminia – (Venezuelan Suntiger)*


Great work mate! And you've got some beautiful animals! Can we expect another "Closer look" on a different species?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DanBsTs (Jan 26, 2018)

Storm76 said:


> *A closer look at...Psalmopoeus irminia – (Venezuelan Suntiger)*
> 
> *Background*
> This species was first described in 1994, by F. Saager and hails from Venezuela. To be more exact: Reportedly especially the areas around San Ignacio, St.Elena, Roraima-Tepui, Gran Sabana, Estado Guyana. They were first spotted in March 1991 – so it took 3 years for them to make it into the described species list. I will include links to the relevant references at the end of the post. For more detailed information, look there.
> ...


Very informative. Beautiful pictures as well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Jan 26, 2018)

ThisMeansWAR said:


> Great work mate! And you've got some beautiful animals! Can we expect another "Closer look" on a different species?


Unfortunately, OP no longer visits Arachnoboards  which sucks, because he has a wealth of knowledge.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Sad 1


----------



## Debbie Mcclure (Jan 26, 2018)

Andrea82 said:


> Unfortunately, OP no longer visits Arachnoboards  which sucks, because he has a wealth of knowledge.


That's sad. I rather enjoyed this post.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Storm76 (Jul 26, 2018)

Andrea82 said:


> Unfortunately, OP no longer visits Arachnoboards  which sucks, because he has a wealth of knowledge.


Good thing I returned then, correct? 

Thank you everyone for the comments. Much appreciated. 

And yes, I'd be up to do another one of these posts.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## Andrea82 (Jul 26, 2018)

Storm76 said:


> Good thing I returned then, correct?
> 
> Thank you everyone for the comments. Much appreciated.
> 
> And yes, I'd be up to do another one of these posts.


Yesssss, welcome back!!! 

How are you?


----------



## Storm76 (Jul 26, 2018)

Andrea82 said:


> Yesssss, welcome back!!!
> 
> How are you?


Still kicking. Made another thread for the "I'm back around" btw . Suprised to see this thread still finding so many peoples liking! My couple irminia girls are still doing well. Phaedra is still calm as can be and Firali...well let's not get into that. Suffice to say it took me nearly 30 min to convince her to switch enclosures. So clingy that one...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## viper69 (Jul 27, 2018)

Storm76 said:


> Good thing I returned then, correct?
> 
> Thank you everyone for the comments. Much appreciated.
> 
> And yes, I'd be up to do another one of these posts.


I was just wondering how your collection and you were doing?? Thought you'd left! Glad you haven't!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Jul 27, 2018)

My biggest One not sure size5-6” somewhere is a pet tube web. How do you get them too be so visible??
Haven’t pestered her or rehouse in a while haven’t seen much of the ferocity.

One of my favorite new world aboreal. Prob avics also next in order.


----------



## Storm76 (Jul 28, 2018)

They're both very reclusive. It took a long time to take those pictures - aside the one in the catchcup of course.


----------



## Major 78 (Dec 31, 2018)

I know it's a old thread but I have a question. It's about there venom. Say I was bitten, what is this "chili effect"? And can I get more details on the symptoms? This T is not medically significant, is it?


----------



## viper69 (Dec 31, 2018)

Major 78 said:


> I know it's a old thread but I have a question. It's about there venom. Say I was bitten, what is this "chili effect"? And can I get more details on the symptoms? This T is not medically significant, is it?


What effect?

Symptoms vary from person, check the bite forum if you haven't done so.

Generally speaking it's not medically significant, there's always an exception in nature so can't rule anything out 100%, but its toxin is stronger than all known NW Ts in the hobby generally speaking. It's a genus considered to be a good launching point to OWs due to its speed and stronger venom.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## boina (Jan 1, 2019)

Major 78 said:


> I know it's a old thread but I have a question. It's about there venom. Say I was bitten, what is this "chili effect"? And can I get more details on the symptoms? This T is not medically significant, is it?


Psalmotoxin, a component of Psalmopoeus venom binds to the TRPV1 receptor on nerve cells. This is the same receptor capsaicin, the stuff that makes peppers hot, also binds to. For that reason psalmotoxin has the same effect as capsaicin and getting bitten by a Psalmopoeus will feel like being injected with hot pepper juice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 3 | Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Major 78 (Jan 1, 2019)

boina said:


> Psalmotoxin, a component of Psalmopoeus venom binds to the TRPV1 receptor on nerve cells. This is the same receptor capsaicin, the stuff that makes peppers hot, also binds to. For that reason psalmotoxin has the same effect as capsaicin and getting bitten by a Psalmopoeus will feel like being injected with hot pepper juice.


Thank you! I ate a full habenero pepper once (stem and all) on a dare, wasn't pleasant.Would not want to be injected by that stuff!


----------



## Squatch8Rambi (Jan 18, 2019)

Storm76 said:


> They're both very reclusive. It took a long time to take those pictures - aside the one in the catchcup of course.


Hello there, 
I’m kind of new to Ts but my girlfriend has always had them.
I just have a question about these beauties. It’s pretty tough to come by this species where I’m from. We managed to get a male, full grown. The store we got him from wasn’t very knowledgeable about Ts and he was hiding when we purchased it. They weren’t sure if it was a male or female, and it being the first irminia we could come across that wasn’t a sling we took the gamble and bought it. He came out once we were home and it wasn’t hard to tell he wasn’t the female we were looking for... So back to my question. We have been able to come across irminia slings. How fast do they grow? And at once size will we be able to sex them? I feel like it will be the only option we will have. Even juveniles are hard to come by... thanks in advance for any help and your tigers are gorgeous!


----------



## cold blood (Jan 18, 2019)

Squatch8Rambi said:


> Hello there,
> I’m kind of new to Ts but my girlfriend has always had them.
> I just have a question about these beauties. It’s pretty tough to come by this species where I’m from. We managed to get a male, full grown. The store we got him from wasn’t very knowledgeable about Ts and he was hiding when we purchased it. They weren’t sure if it was a male or female, and it being the first irminia we could come across that wasn’t a sling we took the gamble and bought it. He came out once we were home and it wasn’t hard to tell he wasn’t the female we were looking for... So back to my question. We have been able to come across irminia slings. How fast do they grow? And at once size will we be able to sex them? I feel like it will be the only option we will have. Even juveniles are hard to come by... thanks in advance for any help and your tigers are gorgeous!


You are in the US, plenty of options for irminia.

Every now and again there's a good influx of them.  Be patient.

Slings are great eaters and grow quickly.  Males can mature inside a year...females in as little as 2.

Because slings are inexpensive and grow really fast, buying a few is your best (smartest) buying option.

Males and females look the same until males mature, then they look quite different.












irminia



__ cold blood
__ Nov 5, 2017
__ 4



						drop me a sac already!
					
















Resized952017041295134920



__ cold blood
__ Apr 13, 2017
__ 4



						MM irminia on loan from viper69

Reactions: Agree 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## Squatch8Rambi (Jan 18, 2019)

cold blood said:


> You are in the US, plenty of options for irminia.
> 
> Every now and again there's a good influx of them.  Be patient.
> 
> ...


Hey thanks for the input! Patience is the key I suppose. Definitely a beautiful tarantula and worth the wait!


----------

